# December MoTM Discussion Thread



## Tri (Dec 4, 2019)

So officially all posts from the very start of December to towards the end of this month will be in considered when voting for the next MoTM as stated by @LostSelf in @Cognitios MoTM thread.
_
LostSelf’s post on the topic_
*Spoiler*: __ 






LostSelf said:


> Let's do this. We'll try the MotM, but not for the month of November. Since December is starting, you guys have the rest of the month. However, good posts made before this post also qualify, of course.
> 
> If it works one month, its continued in the other month. And to prevent popularity contest, nominating someone should come with evidence. The more evidence you can bring for the user you nominate, the more it can be taken into account. Of course, you don't need to bring 20 posts of a person, (that's up to you) but you get the point.
> 
> ...






I thought to make a separate discussion thread to 

Spread the word that this is in fact happening so it isn’t _just _confined to Cog’s MoTM thread 
Create a discussion thread beforehand as this is the first time we’re getting anything even resembling a MoTM in a decently long time 
Possibly make any suggestions to how the voting process should function in addition to LostSelf’s idea of bringing evidence with your nomination here as to further prevent it being another popularity contest

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 4, 2019)

Edit: By the way, guys/girls. Do not nominate yet. The month is still going and the first MOTM will be done at the end start of January.

Thank you @Tri and @Cog. 

Since my post might not be seen by everybody as It was in page 5, I will stick this thread. There you have it. Knock yourselves out and let's bring healthy competition and fun to this place. 

Posts on the NBD league hosted by Soul can also count, by the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 4, 2019)

We should have ranked choice voting for five members imo where there are 3 members. 

We also need to edit what constitutes as a good nbder imo.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 4, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Thank you @Tri and @Cog.
> 
> Since my post might not be seen by everybody as It was in page 5, I will stick this thread. There you have it. Knock yourselves out and let's bring healthy competition and fun to this place.
> 
> Posts on the NBD league hosted by Soul can also count, by the way.


The nbd League is dead isn’t it?


----------



## Bonly (Dec 4, 2019)

> For reference, a Battledome Member of the Month is a poster who:
> 
> 1. Fosters healthy discussion and constructive debate.
> 2. Posts courteously and consistently, with wisdom and reasoning.
> ...



Let see if Poster actually change and deserve to be MoTM again. Though @LostSelf will we be able to veto members nominees like we could beforehand?



> Please note that "veto requests" can be submitted to moderators via private messages. A veto request is where regular members can appeal to have certain nominee/s be disqualified and not be included in the voting list. A veto request should be based on objective examples (and those examples must be linked in the private message) which include, *but may not be limited to:*
> 
> *A certain nominee has made trolling, baiting, or flaming threads or posts during the month.*
> _A certain nominee was banned during the month in question or during the voting period._
> Remember that the Naruto Battledome moderators will still carefully review the list of nominees too, along with the veto nominations.


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 4, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Let see if Poster actually change and deserve to be MoTM again. Though @LostSelf will we be able to veto members nominees like we could beforehand?



Yes. Posters will be able to do this.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 4, 2019)

I disagree on trolling threads. The Sannin band thread is for example a great amount of effort that brought in and changed nbd culture. Sometimes trolling or funny threads especially now that the manga has ended with no new feats are required for nbd to evolve. 

The old model of good well written arguments isn’t enough with no new material to keep the nbd growing and evolving.


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 4, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> We should have ranked choice voting for five members imo where there are 3 members.
> 
> We also need to edit what constitutes as a good nbder imo.



I think what constitutes what a good nbder is still right, but if you have any ideas, please let me know.



Cognitios said:


> I disagree on trolling threads. The Sannin band thread is for example a great amount of effort that brought in and changed nbd culture. Sometimes trolling or funny threads especially now that the manga has ended with no new feats are required for nbd to evolve.
> 
> The old model of good well written arguments isn’t enough with no new material to keep the nbd growing and evolving.



Fun threads are ok, as long as they don't bait or attack another user personally. As long as they don't break the rules.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 4, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Yes. Posters will be able to do this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 4, 2019)

@LostSelf a good nbder should positively contribute change to the culture of nbd. 

There are posters that do the current criteria of motm but not that and there are posters that don’t follow the current criteria but do that.


----------



## Sufex (Dec 4, 2019)

"*A certain nominee has made trolling, baiting, or flaming threads or posts during the month."

*
So what like, only like 3 people in the nbd are eligable really?


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 4, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> @LostSelf a good nbder should positively contribute change to the culture of nbd.
> 
> There are posters that do the current criteria of motm but not that and there are posters that don’t follow the current criteria but do that.



That's alright. But there are trolling threads that makes fun of other posters, flame other posters and such. I'm all in for a new culture of the nbd. But being offensive towards others is something that is not allowed anywhere, not only here, and not something that'd constitute a role model. 

A fun thread that doesn't harm anyone should not disqualify anyone. It's all in the context and the way it's done.



Sufex said:


> "*A certain nominee has made trolling, baiting, or flaming threads or posts during the month."
> 
> *
> So what like, only like 3 people in the nbd are eligable really?



The past doesn't count here. From Dec. 1 all posts counts. So if a poster called @Hussain a fucking insane madman for thinking Guzma is better than Giovanni in November 30, that poster is still eligible to December MotM. Everyone is clean from now on. (not to mention that poster would be right, it's of madmans to think that, but you get the point.)


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 4, 2019)

@LostSelf thats why I said positively. For example if someone didn’t post at all all month except the last day because they were too busy rebuilding the Konoha colloseum but released it on the last day of the month they would def be motm material but the current criteria would say they aren’t. That’s extreme but you get what I’m saying.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 4, 2019)

Just putting this here. (Not trying to pump my own tires......OK I'm lying)



Is it post of the month? The year? The DECADE?

Who knows? All I know is it's a......wait for it.....Masterspiece 

Yeah it's a bit of a troll post. As a result my nomination goes to  the ever solid and friendly @Hi no Ishi ! Consistency embodied. I will offer some posts of his when I get a chance to research.

EDIT:








As much a NBD is memed and we all shit talk each other there is a large amount of quality discussion and posters who keep this place alive and hopping.


----------



## Stonaem (Dec 4, 2019)

Gotta put a word in for Maru

Many don't agree with him but he actually debates using logic and evidence and listens to what the other guy is saying. Often folks just ignore inconvenient posts but I've seen him actually address and attempt to counter all points from an opponent. 

Also UltraFrag
He's a king of evidence. Most if not all of his arguements come from direct feats and statements taken in context. 

Partner to him is Prince Ido
His usage of logic  always has me impressed. Sure, he doesn't post often but when he does its not a riddle of fallacies. Its precise, pointed and meaningful. 

The rest will come as the moon passes


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 4, 2019)

Marvel said:


> He's objectively a bad poster and is disliked and disregarded by many. He rating spams and is unrelenting with false arguments and stone walls and ignores the manga.
> 
> 
> What?? I'm assuming the entire post is a troll. All that guy does is wank Hyuuga.  I don't even recall seeing him in any other thread and if I do he's usually going with the crowd with one liners and no feats/scans/or anything.


You should have taken this elsewhere, man. People are showing their appreciation for posters. No need for negativity. Instead, feel free to share your nominations when the time comes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marvel (Dec 4, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> You should have taken this elsewhere, man. People are showing their appreciation for posters. No need for negativity. Instead, feel free to share your nominations when the time comes.


I just knew you were about to pop out of the ground.

Fine since you want my nominations.

@DaVizWiz - He's an objectively good poster than wins most debates and interprets manga,databooks,statements very well and combines them to support his arguments. He also bested people consecutively in arguments and left them unable to form a counter and the thing is he was arguing for characters who actually WOULD NOT win but the people just could not prove otherwise.

@Mad Scientist - Creative threads and spends time analyzing feats and statements to help US understand them.

@Charmed - Self explanatory. Probably spends the most time on this section and spends tremendous amount of time in his game thread that has lasted over a year and has over 500 pages. He's extremely dedicated to this forum and is objectively a nice poster and has NEVER(as far as I know) been involved in any drama. It also helps that I haven't seen him ever be wrong in an argument granted he dosen't really respond to most threads. He has a good track record bassically.

@BlackHeartedImp - Isn't always around but when they are they're usually factual

Honorable Mentions
-WorldsStrongest-consistently a good debater but hasn't done anything special
-Bonly - same as above
-Flaming Rain & Kai  same as above


----------



## Bonly (Dec 4, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> The past doesn't count here. From Dec. 1 all posts counts. So if a poster called @Hussain a fucking insane madman for thinking Guzma is better than Giovanni in November 30, that poster is still eligible to December MotM. Everyone is clean from now on. (not to mention that poster would be right, it's of madmans to think that, but you get the point.)



So if I was to laugh at someone for wearing a weak ass Pier set since he was a disappointment for being the first dark type gym leader then it would be held against me if it was after Nov. 30th?


----------



## Marvel (Dec 4, 2019)

Bonly said:


> So if I was to laugh at someone for wearing a weak ass Pier set since he was a disappointment for being the first dark type gym leader then it would be held against me if it was after Nov. 30th?


No. Laughing at someone isn't remotely a bannable offense unless it's too a disturbing/emotional topic like death.


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 4, 2019)

Bonly said:


> So if I was to laugh at someone for wearing a weak ass Pier set since he was a disappointment for being the first dark type gym leader then it would be held against me if it was after Nov. 30th?



You're free, it wouldn't be held against you. I'd defend his honor with a Pokemon Battle using his most awesome Gym battle theme. 

That said, Giovanni is still the goat, though.



Cognitios said:


> @LostSelf thats why I said positively. For example if someone didn’t post at all all month except the last day because they were too busy rebuilding the Konoha colloseum but released it on the last day of the month they would def be motm material but the current criteria would say they aren’t. That’s extreme but you get what I’m saying.



I understand your point. If someone in one day makes such an awesome thread that it deserves nomination,we can discuss it between the posters and the mods. That's a good point you made, gotta look into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Great One (Dec 5, 2019)

@Hi no Ishi 

And anyone but WS.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Dec 5, 2019)

Marvel said:


> He's objectively a bad poster


And that's objectively wrong. Compared to actual bad posters here I'm already member of the month


Marvel said:


> and is disliked and disregarded by many.


And I get along with more NBD users then I have problems with so, irrelevant

This is also ironic coming from you. I've been seeing alot more users that dislike you then actually like you lately


Marvel said:


> He rating spams


No, I give ratings. Which is a feature of this site and not against the rules


Marvel said:


> and is unrelenting with false arguments
> 
> and stone walls
> 
> and ignores the manga.


Examples? Users like t0xeus and Naemlis have even giving me credit for how much I concede, and I use the manga and scans from it to back up my arguments 99% of the time so now you're flatout lying

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soul (Dec 5, 2019)

How are people already insulting each other in the first page of the MotM thread after asking for this opportunity for months? The more I think about it the more I think this section having a MotM is not worth it.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Dec 5, 2019)

Soul said:


> How are peopl already insulting each other in the first page of the MotM thread after asking for this opportunity for months? The more I think about it the more I think this section having a MotM is not worth it.


Not "users" it's just Marvel. He's a toxic user which is why so many users have been complaining about him lately

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bonly (Dec 6, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> You're free, it wouldn't be held against you. I'd defend his honor with a Pokemon Battle using his most awesome Gym battle theme.
> 
> That said, Giovanni is still the goat, though.



Since you're defending his honor can I assume you'd rightfully defend such honor with an all dark team


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 6, 2019)

Marvel said:


> You're a clown and aggravating all you deg is rating spam. The only people who dislike me are the new members who can't debate to save their lives. I don't have a problem with anyone else. Ev


Be polite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 6, 2019)

Soul said:


> How are people already insulting each other in the first page of the MotM thread after asking for this opportunity for months? The more I think about it the more I think this section having a MotM is not worth it.



The ones insulting are eliminating themselves quite fast, though. I do think the section deserves it. The good posters, even if they were to be fewer, deserves it. At the very least this try.

My faith that this continues is in these ones. Bonly, Tri, Cog, t0x, Shark and many others. Hoping you also participate even if just a bit.



Bonly said:


> Since you're defending his honor can I assume you'd rightfully defend such honor with an all dark team



Indeed! Never used one, but it's time.


----------



## Marvel (Dec 6, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Not "users" it's just Marvel. He's a toxic user which is why so many users have been complaining about him lately


It's only a select few of hive mind indidviduals. All 2019 members. That all gang neg and rating spam and then report others.


----------



## Marvel (Dec 6, 2019)

Soul said:


> How are people already insulting each other in the first page of the MotM thread after asking for this opportunity for months?


Who has been asking for this. Have any names?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 6, 2019)

Sufex said:


> "*A certain nominee has made trolling, baiting, or flaming threads or posts during the month."
> 
> *
> So what like, only like 3 people in the nbd are eligable really?


I guess it _has_ been a while since I used to win Member of the Month every month.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 6, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I guess it _has_ been a while since I used to win Member of the Month every month.


appeal to authority...


----------



## Bonly (Dec 6, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Indeed! Never used one, but it's time.



Then we shall battle sometime this weekend on showdown and his honor shall fall along with you


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm ready you can crown me, again


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 7, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Then we shall battle sometime this weekend on showdown and his honor shall fall along with you



Just let me know!



KisaitaParadise said:


> I'm ready you can crown me, again


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 8, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Just let me know!


Ironic that I also used that gif recently.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 8, 2019)

Where is that gif from?


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Dec 8, 2019)

@Troyse22


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 8, 2019)

If I don’t win this is rigged (jk)

I vote @Hi no Ishi


----------



## Marvel (Dec 8, 2019)

We don't vote here.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 8, 2019)

Cry...


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Dec 9, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Where is that gif from?


My signature lol


----------



## Soul (Dec 14, 2019)

Voting for me in January.
IT'S HAPPENING PEOPLE YOU CANT STOP IT.

Mad Scientist for this month though. Quality threads so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

